# Frustrated with train times from the railways company



## stephanie1 (Jun 14, 2006)

check this out:

http://railtimes.it-dev.co.uk/

that helps to save time.

Steph

/links


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

nothing came up hun. or is that what the problem is?


----------



## stephanie1 (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks for trying, it is working now, if you input the name of the station you are travelling from


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

I tried it only came up with two leaving fron the station i put in, how stupid is that? cos even i know there's more than 2 trains a day. I always use First Great Western's site to get my train times as they are the main operator from where i live.


----------

